# Best South African E-Liquids For A Picky Vaper?



## theMysticVaper (19/11/16)

What's up people. So I have tried some e-juices and so far the only one that I REALLY like is Debbie Does Donuts. I don't know why but I just can't seem to enjoy a lot of e-juices. If you guys can recommend some that you think anybody can enjoy then I'd highly appreciate that  I guess I don't have any specific tastes just anything that tastes REALLY good


----------



## VapeDude (19/11/16)

theMysticVaper said:


> What's up people. So I have tried some e-juices and so far the only one that I REALLY like is Debbie Does Donuts. I don't know why but I just can't seem to enjoy a lot of e-juices. If you guys can recommend some that you think anybody can enjoy then I'd highly appreciate that  I guess I don't have any specific tastes just anything that tastes REALLY good



I just bought NCV Ripple for the first time today and I rate its pretty good. 
NCV Strawb also decent.
Vapour Mountain XXX very good.
Mikes Mega Mixes I've tried the Strawvana, AshyBac, Lime Party and Dragon Juice all really good as well.

Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (19/11/16)

The orion flavours are really nice.
And Mr hardwicks threesome is an experience you will want to repeat, well, repeatedly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/11/16)

A few of my favourites to go alongside DDD are:

Vapour Mountain VM4
Paulie's Coffee Cake
Mike's Mega Mixes Biscuit Dreams
Mr Hardwick's Chocolate Whip

There are quite frankly so many really fantastic local blends, way more than more people will be able to try. You will undoubtedly find a few gems with time, don't be afraid to try something different to what you think you might like

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/11/16)

theMysticVaper said:


> What's up people. So I have tried some e-juices and so far the only one that I REALLY like is Debbie Does Donuts. I don't know why but I just can't seem to enjoy a lot of e-juices. If you guys can recommend some that you think anybody can enjoy then I'd highly appreciate that  I guess I don't have any specific tastes just anything that tastes REALLY good



Hi @theMysticVaper , welcome tp the forum

I agree with @BumbleBee - there are many great local juices - we are spoilt for choice. 

Have a look at the results of the 2016 ECIGSSA local juice awards here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-–-results.t21766/
These juices were voted on by the members of this forum

Just for the record, I love Debbie does Donuts too. Reviewed it here. Check out the review threads for more ideas too.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (19/11/16)

Oh I forgot, @theMysticVaper 
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paraddicted (19/11/16)

I'd recommend SNLV by Jooze-e-liqs, Trinity by NCV and Reaper by Lung brewery. And of course XXX by Vapour Mountain (Can't be recommended enough)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strontium (19/11/16)

Blends of distinction makes a really good peanut brittle, Ecig makes a excellent Chilled Pineapple and of course Mr Hardwicks DDD is pure bliss.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/16)

theMysticVaper said:


> What's up people. So I have tried some e-juices and so far the only one that I REALLY like is Debbie Does Donuts. I don't know why but I just can't seem to enjoy a lot of e-juices. If you guys can recommend some that you think anybody can enjoy then I'd highly appreciate that  I guess I don't have any specific tastes just anything that tastes REALLY good



@theMysticVaper I share your pain and anguish... I have been vaping for over 3 years now and still only have a hand full of juices I can vape... I have a terrible time finding juices that suit my palate... but there are a few really juice juice makers now so there is a much better choice these days...

Here are a few of the local juices in my vape cave that I always have on hand...

Vapour Mountain - XXX <-- My favourite by far!
Vapour Mountain - Tropical Ice - Very powerful menthol with coconut that is for a mouth to lung device rather than a lung hitting sub ohm tank.
Foggs - Milkyway
Kiff Juice Co - Slug Juice
Paulies - Coffee Cake
Paulies - Strawberry Iced Tea
Orion - All Coiled Out Yo Yo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## igor (19/11/16)

I have fallen in love with Deity Vapes Phoenix.
Ncv burst also very good.
Debbie does doughnuts - agreed yummy

On the imports - Ruthless Peach Fuzz is very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Veez (20/11/16)

Mmm budget banana. so good


----------



## theMysticVaper (20/11/16)

Thank you so much for the recommendations guys I really appreciate it  And @Rob Fisher Keep up the great YouTube videos

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## The_Rio (28/11/16)

If you like debbie does doughnuts I'd suggest nostalgia lustre and twink'd, lustre is my all day vape, its a malva pudding and custard

Reactions: Like 1


----------

